# HolmeBank Chirt Mine - Oct 2012



## PaulPowers (Oct 11, 2012)

> Holme Bank chert mine was worked from c.1800 up to 1960. There are extensive workings, notable for the large packwalls used to support the roof after the chert beds had been removed. The last company to operate the mine (Smiths Runners) also manufactured davie blocks for building, and continued to do so on site up to about 1995. Much of the surface plant is still on site.



I love Holme bank Chirt and make pretty regular visits every few months.

The mine itself is like a maze with passages forking off every few hundred yards.






While walking about my torch batteries started dying and after a couple of hours I'd gone from 6 torches down to two and decided to just get out
















no idea why lightroom decided to add a sig to this pic















And the above ground workings


----------



## krela (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes, I can see why you love it and visit it regularly!


----------



## PaulPowers (Oct 11, 2012)

It's a brilliant mine, I headed uphill this time but if you follow the workings down it heads to a flooded section which looks like an underground lake


----------



## krela (Oct 11, 2012)

It's my kind of place, looks great.


----------



## cogito (Oct 11, 2012)

Whoa, those supports don't look too confidence inspiring! Looks cool though


----------



## nelly (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice stuff Paul, those photos are cracking


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh now that IS nice! Well done PP...


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Oct 11, 2012)

i am going to have to do this one! looks great


----------



## night crawler (Oct 11, 2012)

Awesome but I'd hate to get lost in there.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Oct 12, 2012)

Great stuff, thanks for sharing! I must get here at some point.

Night Crawler, I'd also hate to get lost in there


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 12, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> i am going to have to do this one! looks great



Hey! If you're up for it then give us a shout if you decide to do it and we will you join you! Looks great.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 12, 2012)

Superb photos Paul,thanks for sharing your trip.


----------



## chapmand (Oct 12, 2012)

awesome photos, place looks like its worth a visit. thanks for sharing

there is videos on youtube of people diving the 'underground lake'


----------



## Bones out (Oct 12, 2012)

chapmand said:


> awesome photos, place looks like its worth a visit. thanks for sharing
> 
> there is videos on youtube of people diving the 'underground lake'



Blocks to that, far to cold...

Nice work as always PP


----------



## PaulPowers (Oct 12, 2012)

chapmand said:


> awesome photos, place looks like its worth a visit. thanks for sharing
> 
> there is videos on youtube of people diving the 'underground lake'




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWLD2xPdWzA[/ame]

Nuts to that


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 12, 2012)

Very nice, looks interesting! Great pics aswell


----------

